# WD my Cloud geht nicht in Energiespaarmodus



## Alfi06 (3. September 2015)

Hallo Leute 
Ich habe mir vor längerem die WD my cloud 4tb 
Gegönnt und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit ihr, bis auf die Tatsache das sie 24/7 läuft und rattert.
Versucht hab ich schon alles Neustart,update,downgrade und ja der Energiespaarmodus ist im Menü auch aktiviert 
Hatt jemand von euch das selbe Problem oder noch besser eine Lösung dafür ?


----------



## Dorian_WD (3. September 2015)

Hallo Alfi06,

Schade, dass du solche Unannehmlichkeiten mit dem Gerät hast. Du könntest mit der Anleitung von MyCloudRodeo hier versuchen (Post 16): WD My Cloud 3TB geht nicht in den Standby - Page 2 - WD Community
Hoffentlich wird dir das helfen, wenn nicht, dann, bitte, dich melden.

MfG


----------



## Alfi06 (4. September 2015)

schon versucht leider kein erfolg :\


----------



## Dorian_WD (7. September 2015)

hey wieder,

Seit wann geht die My Cloud in Energiesparmodus nicht? War das immer so, oder ist das in letzter Zeit passiert? Wenn kürzlich große Datenmengen darauf gespeichert wurden, z.B Fotos, kann es sein, dass diese noch indexiert werden und deshalb das Gerät 24/7 arbeitet.
Ist dies nicht der Fall, dann könntest du dich an das WD Support-Team wenden. Hier die Telefonnummer: WD-Support / 24/5 Phone Support for Personal Cloud Products

MfG


----------



## Alfi06 (8. September 2015)

Hi !
Sie ging meines wissens nach mir eim mal nach einem downgrade ein mal aber mit der neuen Software update nicht mehr und auch das manuelle update hilft nicht.
Und hauptsächlich sind Filme auf der my cloud.


----------



## Dorian_WD (9. September 2015)

In diesem Fall kontaktiere unser Support-Team und wenn sie nicht weiterhelfen können, bitte, dich hier noch einmal melden.


----------

